# Female bigger than male?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm getting a girlie for Peanut Tuesday, and I'm planning to breed them (once I quarantine the girl and everything and sett the breeding tank up.)
I know this might seem like a stupid question, but just thinking ahead. 
The HM blue dragon female I ordered seems to be bigger than Peanut.
Will that give them problems during the spawning process?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes the male can have a bit of trouble with the embrace with too large of female but usually they will still get the job done if given enough time IME....

Often the female can be so full of eggs that the male will pop off during the embrace and you won't get good fertile eggs in the beginning of the spawn but once the female drops eggs and gets a bit smaller for a good embrace more eggs will get fertilized by the male.

I have had successful spawns between breeder when the female was 2-3 times larger than the male and when the male was 2-3 times larger than the female...they just had to work harder/longer to get the job done......

I do try to match size of breeders but sometimes you can't especially when you are breeding for a specific color or fin type with brother/sister, mother/son...etc.....


----------

